# 10 Year old sable in Delco N.J. going to be dumped



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok another one...they got her last year, she is pretty in good health, they are going away and don;t want to board her...sad sad I have Pictures..No I never got the hang of getting pictures on here..this poor Lady as they call her will be in a shelter..they dont; care where


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Have you contacted GSGSR?


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

No WHAT RESCUE IS THIS?? please email me at the main email [email protected] these folk make me so angry..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.gsgsr.org/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jenn.....What is the status of this dog? Did you find rescue for him?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

She has been adopted!! A woman who has a senior..perfect match...just in time


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

She has been adopted!! A woman who has a senior..perfect match...just in time


----------

